# Any experience with Salvia hispanica (Chia)



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have any direct experience with that species, but I've seen plenty of honeybees visiting other salvia & mint species _en masse_, so I'm guessing they'd like that one too.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

robherc said:


> I don't have any direct experience with that species, but I've seen plenty of honeybees visiting other salvia & mint species _en masse_, so I'm guessing they'd like that one too.


I think you should ask this guy


----------

